# gravid bearded dragon dont know what to do



## thaolen (Aug 21, 2010)

hy my friends.i am new to this forum and i dont know if i post at the right section but i realy need u help.

i have 3 bearded dragons , 1 m and 2 f.morf colored and i noticed thet for 3 months now the 2 females are getting verry fat and eating like crazy olso they started diging in the sand but the sand is only 5-7 cm deep not enought for a nest

i looked on youtube at movies how to tell if they are gravid and they dont look like the onces in the vidios wen i turn them i dont see any lumps or if they are they are verry small 

i will put a box with earth and sand and vermiculit in there and a log to climb in and out.

how long is the perion from wen they mate to wen they lay?aproximatly?
how long is the period of incubation?
do i need to feed them daily? now i feed them at 3 days 5 adult dubias and at a nother 3 days n.cinerea and b. lateralis and some letis olso wen my mice make pinkys i give them some but one girl eats 7 at a time si it ok?

i hope u can see my post 

have a nice day my friends


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

If they were gravid then they would have laid by now - they only carry eggs for a month, so unless they became gravid recently then they won't be wanting to lay.
Have I read it wrong or did you say that one of your beardies eats 7 pinkies in one feeding?


----------



## thaolen (Aug 21, 2010)

yes she ate 7 becouse i put them in a feeding dish and she came first and befor the others seen the pinkys she get all of them . she was eating 2 at a time and she had all 7 in her goiter( the aria under the mandibula ) just like a squirrel.

is there a nother method to know if they have eggs besides the one wen u lift them up by the tale? 

and if they dont have eggs why are they so fat?becouse they are duble then the male and bought of them sudently ( 3 months ago)

pls tell me what to do next.how often do i feed them if they are gravid?dayly and how much and what food is best? i have pinkys, roaches many tipes and bearded dragon diet just like the one for crested geko but for bearded

thenk u my friends


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm guessing that if they were gravid they've laid by now.

They may well be overweight, beardies shouldn't be fed pinkies as a staple as they will get obese. Definitely never 7!!

You need to split the females and male to prevent continuous mating and stress.

I hope you aren't saying you lift the beardies by their tails  if they are gravid you can see/feel the eggs if you sit the beardie on your hand and stroke the belly.

They should be fed every day if gravid, no more pinkies, stick to roaches and mixed greens (not iceberg lettuce).

Lastly, I don't understand why you have housed them together and enabled them to breed when you clearly don't have the experience to deal with the outcome. Please read up on diet requirements.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

they shouldnt be given 7 pinkies, even if there were three beardies together! they should be given the odd one as a treat :2thumb: i dont rekon theyre gravid, just overweight, beardies eat whatever you put infront of them, regardless of the amount so you should cut down on what your feeding them and they wont be as fat  i highly suggest you split them, if youre really worried now and theyre not even gravid, odds are theyre gonna be at some point, its been said before, you put a male in with anything and youre guaranteed to have mating going on!


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

only give one pinkies a week or even one every 2 weeks they should only be a treat not a staple diet


----------

